

Print Newspaper Advertising Will be Lower This Year Than in 1950 - everlost
http://mjperry.blogspot.com/2012/09/freefall-adjusted-for-inflation-print.html

======
SpikeDad
That goes along with journalistic quality although it's probably worse than
1930's.

